# How to open a desktop computer for cleaning



## debodun (Mar 19, 2017)

I've had my current computer for 5 years this past January. It's never been opened and I imaging there is quite a lot of accumulated dust. I am not sure how to open the case, though - there are no obvious (to me) screws or nuts to turn like on my previous unit. There has to be a way to open it up to access the innards. Here is a case like the one I have:


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 19, 2017)

Here is where you can download the hardware reference guide.  It shows how to remove the cover.  There are buttons on each side to press and release it.  It slides back and lifts off.

Don


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 19, 2017)

Here's a video for an HP desktop:






The model number is different, but it looks more like the one in your post.


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2017)

Mine doesn't have those buttons on the side.


----------



## Mike (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Debodun,
I had a look at this video in YouTube and I notice
that there is "Hasp" on the back, like for a padlock,
this tells me that there is one or maybe two screws
that you take off and then slide the panel off it
looks like it is the right hand panel when you look
at the front of the machine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuYf0WOOIks

Watch the video, but scroll about half way to where
he is explaining the back, at the start of that bit you
will see the hasp.

Mike.


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2017)

I knew it wouldn't be easy.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 21, 2017)

Debodun - As with any job, it's essential you start with the proper tools.  Here's what I recommend for the task at hand:


----------



## Mike (Mar 22, 2017)

debodun said:


> I knew it wouldn't be easy.



It is very easy once you identify the screws that
need to be removed.

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 22, 2017)

Irregardless of what kind of computer you have, it is a good idea to open it up at least once a year, and give it a good cleaning....and check the operation of the cooling fans regularly.  Even in a clean environment, there is quite a bit of dust that can accumulate inside the case, and cause the system to run hot.  Excessive heat is probably the biggest reason for hardware failures.  Laptops, especially, are most likely to overheat, as their airflow is easily restricted, and they are often used in locations that expose the system to more dust/dirt.


----------

